# PM45 Anyone?



## handgunner (Feb 23, 2008)

I was interested in knowing if anyone has purchased the PM45 and if so, what your feedback is on this gun regarding its carry comfort, reliability, accuracy, shooting comfort, etc. 
i saw this model at the shop and always wanted a sub compact .45


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

good question
you mean you actually saw one for sale?
which means they are shipping!


----------



## handgunner (Feb 23, 2008)

To hideit:

i was at the shop last week playing with some of the display guns. rich, my gunsmith told me to take a look at this. he took out the case and inside was the PM45. 
a sweet looking gun to view and comfortable in the hand. he had ordered it for a customer and was waiting for him to pick it up.
my smith carries a 340PD S&W and wanted to wait for feedback regarding the PM45 and if it was positive he would get one and make it his EDC.
i carry a PPK or i should say carried as it is in for repair and my confidence level is not very high regarding it. i now carry a .38 Special Taurus.
i would also like to get the Kahr for everyday carry if the feedback is positive.

the price seems right at $625. i forget the exact pricing but it was between $625-$650.


----------



## mathewsman (Mar 3, 2008)

*down payment*

i just put a down payment on mine saterday i am buying it at cabalas it was priced at 679.99 before taxes i just have to wait a couple weeks to pick it up.


----------



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah I'd love to know what people have to say.

Cheers

Bobby


----------



## handgunner (Feb 23, 2008)

I spoke to my gunsmith the other day. he has sold a total of (3) PM45's so far. only (1) has come back so far for an ejection issue. that gun was sent back to Kahr for inspection and was fixed and sent back to dealer. owner waiting to pick up.

as for the other 2 pistols, i dont have any info regarding any feedback from the owners other than they have not been returned for any problems. doesnt mean much because i dont know if they were even taken out of their case by the customers yet.

Anyone else have any feedback yet?


----------



## Quiyst (Feb 24, 2007)

I've got one; had it for a short time. I've run only 200 rounds through it, but here you go:

Carrying: Pretty good. The aggressive grip checkering can be a little abrasive against your skin if carrying IWB without a holster with a shield (or at least a T-shirt). It's light, small, and thin. It's not so heavy that it will drag your pants down, but it's substantial enough to feel solid in the hand. It disappears pretty well under an untucked polo shirt, and with a tuckable holster, it's pretty invisible as well. I love the 10+1 shot capacity of my Taurus PT-145, but I found 11 rounds of .45 to be very heavy to carry all day. The Kahr's 5+1 weighs a lot less and is more comfortable for all-day wear. (There's a lot less pants-hitching going on, too.)

Cleaning: Takedown is a bear because of the stiffness of the takedown pin. Extracting it the first time caused my fingertip to go numb for a week. Once you get the pin out, everything breaks down easily, but that pin is just a monster. I've taken to wedging a butter knife under the lever and prying it out, because doing it the documented way just doesn't do it. All of the parts, however, feel like quality in the hand. Metals are solid, and the polymer is well-formed and strong feeling.

Shooting: Yeah. Interesting. Kahr states over and over that you need a 200 round break-in with the thing before you complain. Well, it's true. For the first 100 rounds or so, the last casing of every magazine would fail to eject, hanging-up at an angle against the slide. It wedged so hard against the spring that I had to twist the brass out with pliers. I seriously thought about returning it, but I remembered what Kahr stated, so I ran more rounds through. Also, when it ejected shells, they frequently came straight back (and I've got three burns on my cheeks right now to prove it). However, I stuck with it. Making a long story less long, by the end of 200 rounds, the shells were ejecting smoothly, and they were ejecting off to the side (for the most part).

Accuracy: Groups were surprisingly good, given the small size of the gun. I was having some trouble with shooting way too low, but I think that's user error talking. Horizontally, everything was tight. You're definitely not going to shoot "pretty," but you'll get the job done. Recoil was well controlled for a small gun, so I was able to get back on target fairly quickly.

Would I buy it again? The answer is a resounding, "We'll see." The jury is still out, but in another 200 or 300 rounds, I'll probably know for sure.


----------



## Quiyst (Feb 24, 2007)

To follow up on my previous post, the answer to "Would I buy it again" is probably "no." After that post, my PM45 started dropping the magazine between the fourth and fifth round EVERY time. At the same time, a friend's PM45 (which he bought the same day I did) started doing the same thing. He called in the problem; they sent him a new mag catch that pushes harder against the release spring. I sent mine in; they put in the same mag catch, polished the feed ramp (though it was already like glass), and added a couple of strips of black electrician's tape to the inside of the grip to create friction against the magazine.

It hasn't dropped mags since having it fixed, but it's not confidence inspiring, either. I'm also still getting an occasional FTE or FTF, so I'm considering selling it (with full disclosure) and getting a Walther PPS in .40. I really wanted to like the PM45 -- it's beautiful, simple to operate, and carries six rounds of .45 in the palm of my hand, but with the failures I've had and my lack of being able to shoot it really well, I think it might be time we parted ways.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Yet another 3" 45 with major issues....

The physics just don't seem to work... between recoil springs, slide weight, cycle length, and the dimensions of 45ACP brass...

I'll take 11 rounds of 9mm with 16 in reserve...

If I'm carrying 45ACP, it'll be 4" long.

JeffWard


----------



## bradfromearth (Sep 25, 2008)

Quiyst said:


> To follow up on my previous post, the answer to "Would I buy it again" is probably "no." After that post, my PM45 started dropping the magazine between the fourth and fifth round EVERY time. At the same time, a friend's PM45 (which he bought the same day I did) started doing the same thing. He called in the problem; they sent him a new mag catch that pushes harder against the release spring. I sent mine in; they put in the same mag catch, polished the feed ramp (though it was already like glass), and added a couple of strips of black electrician's tape to the inside of the grip to create friction against the magazine.
> 
> It hasn't dropped mags since having it fixed, but it's not confidence inspiring, either. I'm also still getting an occasional FTE or FTF, so I'm considering selling it (with full disclosure) and getting a Walther PPS in .40. I really wanted to like the PM45 -- it's beautiful, simple to operate, and carries six rounds of .45 in the palm of my hand, but with the failures I've had and my lack of being able to shoot it really well, I think it might be time we parted ways.


I seriously doubt that this gun is going to hold muster. The PM40 sucks and they know it. They are just going to keep selling junk. I was actually so pissed off about the poor quality and lack of response from them I started a blog. WWW.MYKAHRSUCKS.COM I would like to hear from others who have had bad experiences. I really WANT to keep the gun but I simply CAN'T if it is not going to be reliable.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I had a P-45 that took a good number of rounds to break in, but eventually worked flawlessly. 

It took me quite awhile to get good with it, due to the short trigger reach and the Big Dot night sights, which are great for quick target acquisition at close range, but not very good for finer shooting at longer distances. 

I eventually swapped it for a K-9, after buying a Springfield Loaded Champion (Commander-sized 1911 clone) because the 1911 was almost as easy to conceal, and I shot it much better.


----------



## BlueWing (Nov 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear about all your problems. I have over 1000 rounds through mine and after a couple stove pipes in the first 100 rounds. I have NOT had another problem with feeding or clearing the empties. 
I do have to admit it is a bear to take apart.


----------



## WWhunter (Feb 14, 2008)

Any more feedback on this pistol? I am seriously considering one of these for my CCW. I am small in stature and have been carrying a Colt Officers Model for years (when I felt like carrying that brick!) Not a glock lover and not a 9mm guy either. 
I really love the size/weight of the PM45. I do lots of shooting since I have 120 acres inside a state forrest and my range is right outside my door. So "breaking in" one isn't an issue. Just looking for more feedback before buying one of these.
Thanks,
WW


----------



## ampgoesto11 (Aug 28, 2009)

*My Kahr PM45 is Rubbish*



handgunner said:


> I was interested in knowing if anyone has purchased the PM45 and if so, what your feedback is on this gun regarding its carry comfort, reliability, accuracy, shooting comfort, etc.
> i saw this model at the shop and always wanted a sub compact .45


_*Here's my very recent experience with the PM45. Say what you want about ammo and lube and other things, but I am no stranger to guns and their functions. This one is defective. *_
I have owned several very reliable, very accurate Kahrs, to include the P9, CW40, and CW45. It took me three weeks, but I finally found a dealer with a PM45 in stock, which I purchased for about $625. In my mind, that's enough to pay for a handgun to expect excellent reliability. The Kahr is accurate, no doubt. But it has been unreliable since day one. I did feed it the obligatory 200 break-in rounds, only to find that the gun would NEVER cycle the last round from the magazine into the chamber. Instead, the slide stayed locked back. To be certain, I used only Federal factory ball 230FMJ ammo. No reloads or cheapo stuff. I called Kahr. They sent me that tiny spring that attaches to the side of the polymer grip, which I installed. My next 200 rounds proved worse. Two different types of factory ammo, new problems. Now, my magazines will drop out randomly. This happens with almost every mag of ammo. In addition to this little treat, I get stovepipes with almost every magazine. I am not exaggerating. It was very rare that I could fire three rounds in a row without a stovepipe or a dropped magazine. Then, on two occasions, two rounds failied to fire and were stuck in the chamber. There was no way to pull back the slide to disengage the rounds. I had to have a gunsmith dislodge the rounds for me. He, with reckless abandon, jerked the slide back and forth for several minutes until the round was finally dislodged. Upon inspection, there were no signs that the rounds were defective. To check, I loaded them into my Sig 220 and fired them successfully.

I took the gun home and cleaned it to a spotless glimmering shine, packed up 100 more rounds, and headed back to the range. Same problems all over again. My PM45 stovepipes on every magazine, the mags fall out on their own, the gun fails to cycle rounds from both magazines, and the occasional round gets stuck on the chamber. I called Kahr and explained the issues. To their credit, they asked that I send the gun back immediately for service or replacement. We'll see how it goes.

To say that I am disappointed is an understatement. Even if my gun comes back and functions well, I will still be leery. But I'll wait to see how it goes. I would really like to hear if anyone else has had a gun go back to Kahr with a positive experience to follow.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

ampgoesto11 said:


> To say that I am disappointed is an understatement. Even if my gun comes back and functions well, I will still be leery. But I'll wait to see how it goes. I would really like to hear if anyone else has had a gun go back to Kahr with a positive experience to follow.


All I've heard about Kahr would indicate that they will stand behind the gun.

But, I agree about still being leery. I went through a very similar situation with a CZ RAMI, and finally sent it in. They did fix it, and I've shot a lot of trouble-free rounds through it, since. But I'm still a little hesitant about carrying it.


----------

